# I took the skin off a pork picnic shoulder, what do I do with it?



## richard cameron (Jan 26, 2018)

I am cooking pulled pork tomorrow and I started by skinning the picnic shoulder and applying some dry rub to it.  What do I do with the skin?  Is this what you make crackling out of?  If so, how do I go about making it?  Of all the years that I have made pulled pork, I have never used the skin for anything.  Now seems like a good time to start using it.  I need some help.

Thanks


----------



## motocrash (Jan 26, 2018)

Here's a few to choose from Rich
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search/323815/?q=Cracklins&o=relevance


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 26, 2018)

If you don't want to go through the process of making cracklings, just smoke the skin and use it to flavor bean or green. Cut in strips for dog treats but refrigerate them...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 26, 2018)

I would smoke the skins and give them as treats to my dogs.  Freeze them, then pull them out on occasion and give them to my two dogs.  They loved them and were FAR superior to the processed 'rawhide' bone treats, which actually can harm the dogs.


----------



## richard cameron (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.  I tried looking through some of the links that motocrash gave me.  I ended up boiling the skin for an hour, applying some dry rub, and put them on the smoker for a couple of hours.  My results to say the least were awful.  The skin is hard enough to break a tooth on if you bight on it very hard.  I guess I’ll leave the cooking of pork skins to the pros.


----------



## Wet Spaniel (Jan 30, 2018)

Sorry you had a bad experience with your cracklings Richard.  When I make them it's hot and fast that seems to do the trick.  Traditionally here in the uk, salt is the main seasoning so a heavily salted rub would work best.  No boiling needed, cut the skin into strips, salt the skin side, put in a hot oven 200 degrees celcius for approx 20 minutes.  Eat with beer!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 30, 2018)

boil it with pork for about 2 hours, then grind. Put back into the pot and simmer until it dissolves. Make Hog head cheese with it.

Pork skin is very high in collagen and it's the collagen that makes the jell for hog head cheese. You can make it with shoulder, don't need the head.


----------



## oddegan (Jan 30, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Make Hog head cheese with it.


Swampy I'm right with you. Love head cheese.


----------

